# Where to buy hcg online?



## Britishbeef (May 12, 2011)

As title says... My source has ran out and I'd like to know best place to buy hcg from please.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

d-hacks sell organon pregnyl hcg 5000ius


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

Drs labs


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

United pharmacies have it too


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

DRS and its half the prie of most other stuff too :thumb:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

bulitz said:


> Drs labs


there's is just peptide grade hcg isn't it???


----------



## Britishbeef (May 12, 2011)

Cheers fellas


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

RX Pharmacy


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

bumping for uk places that sell cheap vials, ideally not 5000iu units.


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> DRS and its half the prie of most other stuff too :thumb:


DRS?? :blush:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

mrblonde said:


> DRS?? :blush:


>>>--*!~**HERE**~!*--<<<


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> >>>--*!~**HERE**~!*--<<<


Mate is this place genuine ?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

benki11 said:


> Mate is this place genuine ?


yes it is

btw better get it from here click


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Tried the drs one but burned like a bitch every time


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> yes it is
> 
> btw better get it from here click


Just wonder is it safe to pay with credit card

You payed with credit card ?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

no, bank transfer, never had any problems with them


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> no, bank transfer, never had any problems with them


Thanks mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

DRS labs are OK


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> yes it is
> 
> btw better get it from here click


Mate, have some reps for this one. A years worth of HCG for well cheap, and was quick service too! Would definitely recommend to others.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> there's is just peptide grade hcg isn't it???


please explain the different variants


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Klona does it. Not had it, but know they do it.


----------

